# Who has a dodge powerwagon?



## retoocs555

I saw an old power wagon for sale on a backroad the other day with front and rear winches and a flatbody. It's an old one late 50's early 60's.

Anybody use one in the woods? it looks like it would be just about unstopable.


----------



## Patrick62

*not quite unstopable, but close*

I don't own one, but have seen them work. I really doubt that I would buy one unless it was in really good condition, as repairs would be "interesting".

The origional powerwagon has military heritage. The beasts can carry large loads over uneven ground without issue. The 251 flat head six is a time honered engine, but in a vehicle like these trucks it lacks a little.

The axles are bomb proof. The wheels are 6 on HUGE and a little scarce.

The ultimate would be a swap to a more modern engine, and decent brakes. Toss in power steering and you are hauling in style. This is assuming that you can fit in the rather small cab:hmm3grin2orange: 

-Pat


----------



## bonnieville

When I was about 13 or 14 I drove a military Power Wagon probably a 60's vintage. It was unstoppable in mud at a golf course construction site where it was my friend's father's company vehicle. Most parts are available thru ebay and from http://www.vintagepowerwagons.com/ .
I really wanted to get one but I found that a good, running, restorable one goes for around $7,000, out of my price range.


----------



## STIHL-KID

My long time dream is to put a 12valve 5.9 cummins into one of these powerwagons.


----------



## EastwoodGang4

*The Beast*

I still remember the powerwagon my dad had when i was growing up...... He called his the beast. from the stories i heard i was a baddd assss truck. just point and shoot he used to say. It would push down small trees and keep on crawling. It wasn't the fastest thing, 53mph tops, but it was a tough old SOB. I guess it would run as a "multifuel" vehicle also....possibly fermented potatoes or kerosene or something. I remember he told me the flathead 6 was in the 90 HP ballpark because he had to replace the engine at one time and was able to find a replacement at a military surplus junk yard. He sold it 20 years ago and has regrets every year since. Stihl Kid... Iv'e had similar thoughts...of the 5.9 diesel. just really hard to find the right truck. and would hate to see all that touque tear out the driveshafts and such.


----------



## bytehoven

There is a Power Wagon Fire Truck sitting at one of the local car/truck repair shops.

It has some body cancer, but it looks like it could be real nice post rehab.

I can post a pic if anyone is interested.


----------



## bigbadbob

STIHL-KID said:


> My long time dream is to put a 12valve 5.9 cummins into one of these powerwagons.


I second that!!!! 
In 1975 my friend had one with a 383 magnum , it liked it's fuel but had an immense amount of power.


----------



## Treeman587

I have a new one, a 2005. I know what you are thinking, another do over by one of the big three. But it has everything the old one did and then some, with all the new technology. Can't tell you how many times it has pulled out my F600, and my friends trucks(including chip trucks). I love it. Does everything


----------



## bigmac

1965 dodge, 200

it's not a powerwagon. but it's a dodge with power:biggrinbounce2: 

it has 2 1/2 ton INT. axle's, two speed rear end 4 speed trans,
freightliner mufflers 5 inch openings, engine built 427 chevy abot
600 hp, home made intake two 650 holley's i won a few trophys
at truck shows with it,


----------



## Thetreewisemen

I have an '06 Power Wagon. LOVE IT!! Check it out on 'how about some stuck pics' thread. Apart from playing in the mud I use her alot at work. Pulls 5 ton of log trailer like it's not even there. I don't want any other pick up truck....and being without that 12,000lb winch now? And for sh*ts and giggles you can play with the front swaybar disconnect for almost 3ft of axle articulation. I've driven all sorts of 4x4 vehicles and the Dodge is way up on my list.


----------



## michael j

I had a '79. It was bad to the bone. 488 gears with lockers of some sort. I sure couldn't steer it in 4Wlock. One thing about it 8mpg in top tuned condition. The frame rotted in half, so it was time to go.

Mike


----------



## mryb

bytehoven said:


> There is a Power Wagon Fire Truck sitting at one of the local car/truck repair shops.
> 
> It has some body cancer, but it looks like it could be real nice post rehab.
> 
> I can post a pic if anyone is interested.



Of course we wanna see pics...Thanx/Rick


----------



## LightningLoader

retoocs555 said:


> I saw an old power wagon for sale on a backroad the other day with front and rear winches and a flatbody. It's an old one late 50's early 60's.
> 
> Anybody use one in the woods? it looks like it would be just about unstopable.



They are unstoppable. We used to have one. Just sold it about 5 years ago. Went like the first week we put it out by the road. 

Used to keep it up at our beach place because it did so well on the unpaved sugar sand roads, but so many drunks would show up in the middle of the night wanting to get towed out of where ever they were stuck that my dad ended up bringing it back home. Get a powerwagon with a wench on front and you can go/get out of anywhere.


----------



## Ed*L

retoocs555 said:


> I saw an old power wagon for sale on a backroad the other day with front and rear winches and a flatbody. It's an old one late 50's early 60's.
> 
> Anybody use one in the woods? it looks like it would be just about unstopable.



A friend of mine has the military version (M37) with a front winch. It's used in the woods 2 or 3 days a week, all year long. They are pretty much a bulletproof old vehicle that don't take a lot of work to keep in running condition.

I wish I could find one in decent shape and reasonablly priced near me.

Ed


----------



## Dave

there is a W100 out back somewhere but Fords are sexier......


----------



## harrygrey382

not quite Dodge, but WWII vehicles me and my uncle have/do use for logging





Studebaker US6 towing Chev CMP (or Blitz in aus) C15A. Stude's a general workhorse. Takes huge loads ANYWHERE. C15A's a current rebuild project




Ford CMP F60S, can lift a fair old trunk, loaded this:




ironbark (one DENSE eucy) onto this Inter AB160. Doesn't notice 5t but no brakes. Or maybe the GMC CCKW353 loaded it, bit hazy. That GMC's having a long rest now though. Eats too many spark plugs and oil


----------



## mudguts

*My 67 Power Wagon*

67 W200 Power Wagon. 383 big block, 4 speed, 4:10 gears.
It's all original with 88K miles. I gave 2+ cords of seasoned split almond, 300$ and I trimmed an ash tree he had looming over his house. This is the same friend I got my SP105 from. I love this truck. I recently had the hood fly up on me while doing about 25mph. The hinges are bent and so was I.


----------



## Austin1

I got one, sort of. 79 dodge power wagon NO Rust.


----------



## gonecountry

Here's a few of my fathers Powerwagons. All are 1954's


#1 This is the running one that we use. EX M-152 radio recon truck. It used to be a full wagon like pic #2 until my father shortened it to make and extra-cab and installed a homemade dump body.





#2 This is a parts truck. M-152 radio recon truck.





#3 A factory M-37 pickup with pto winch on the front that is a future project that may or may not happen someday.


----------



## goatchin

Heck yea i got one. its a beast alright. 1979 powerwagon 200, used to have a 360 in it but it died when dad and my grandfather were haulin show cows home from a show in Mass. now it has a 318-really sucks the gas LOL. it might get 8mpg. 4 wheel drive, high and low. the flat bed its got on it has been on 7 differnt trucks before this one. right now i have to replace the rear leafspring on the driver side and re-vamp the bed mounts, then get a glass company to replace windshield, then get lights working......then get it inspected and registered for the road...


----------



## Nuzzy

I'll play...



'74


----------



## goatchin

nice truck there Nuzzy

im jealous...yours has paint, and is older LOL. the thing i find about old dodges is that the clutch side of the floor board and right next to the door frame are always the places to rust completly through first...my 79 has a good hole there LOL


----------



## Ted J

BOY, I wouldn't mind having this:





Here's the link to this beautiful truck.


----------



## 2dogs

Not a Power Wagon but at least it's a Dodge. Early '98 12v. Stuck in a hole on the first ranch. The pic is 2 years old. 








I also had an early '91 Dodge, the Cummins came apart at 63k miles, bad retainer on the aux drive. Sold it to a friend who put $4k in parts alone to fix it. Also had a WWII WC55 37mm Gun Motor Carriage (GMC).


----------



## maul ratt

*79 Dodge*

This is an interesting thread that brings back memories. I used to have a 79 Dodge "Sno Commander" Power Wagon. I bought it from a local golf course that used it for maintaince. It came with an amber revolving light on top for plowing. I picked up a few plowing jobs in the winter time. 

The tv show Simon & Simon featured a nice red Power Wagon truck that "Rick" drove. I think that show inspired me to buy this truck. I had the truck through college and there was one moment that I'll never forget... I took a girl out on a date and when she got back to her apartment, her roomates asked her how her date went with me and she said....Well, he likes country music and drives a big red truck. Anyone think this was a compliment?


----------



## TimberMcPherson

Gonecountry and harrygrey you have some very cool pics. Love the old war iron. Is that a leyland being towed by the 6x6?

Now this guy has a big powerwagon

http://1426.blogspot.com/2008/06/rainbow-sheikhs-power-wagon.html


----------



## 1947wdx

*My Power Wagon*

I have a power wagon (any guesses as the year and model?:monkey: )






That was a few years ago. This is what I'm putting into it.






It's a Cummins 4BT. (4 cylinder version of the 6BT that was in the 90's era Dodge pickup's.)

Behind that is a sm465 and a 305 transfer case. The original axles have been replaced with Dana 60's. Due to several job and house changes, it's been a very slow project. 

Some of the early work is here: http://picasaweb.google.com/anthony.parent/1947DodgePowerWagon#

The other truck in some of these pictures is a 1946 Dodge civilian 1/2 ton. (Which will *NOT* be used in the woods thank you very much! 

Here is one of him:






And the two boys together:


----------



## mcinfantry

hey, none of your embedded pics work.....

heres mine 1942 WC53.

cummins 4bt, 4l80e automatic, np241
dana 60 front 14 bolt rear disc brakes 4.88 gears ARB airlockers 38" tires
air conditioning, power windows, brakes and steering
hydraulic winch...
moon roof
sound deadened.... 
you name it..... 10,000 man hours and counting


----------



## Tim L

This is my 1975 w-200


----------



## 1947wdx

mcinfantry said:


> hey, none of your embedded pics work.....


So much for linking to the Picasa site... I've edited my original post. Hopefully it will work this time... Funny thing is, the original post worked for me last night, but not this morning... (And I'm supposed to be an electrical engineer that writes software all day! :bang


----------



## mcinfantry

1947wdx said:


> So much for linking to the Picasa site... I've edited my original post. Hopefully it will work this time... Funny thing is, the original post worked for me last night, but not this morning... (And I'm supposed to be an electrical engineer that writes software all day! :bang



ive got a bunch of 4bt/6bt junk if you need anything... mine runs and drives.... got tranny leak im trying to track down


----------



## MuckSavage

I had a '64. It was an ex fire company truck. I then had a '75 W200. I eventually swapped a 440 in, 16" lift & 44" Swampers. My current isn't really a Power Wagon, but a Ramcharger. (Actually, it's my wifes!) It's got a small lift, 33" MT's, 360 auto.


----------



## naftel

wife's grandfather has a '53 with PTO driven winch, thing is pretty much unstoppable - able to pull rocks that are 4-5 ft diameter out of the way and large logs no problem. 

only complaint is lack of power steering- makes it hard maneuver - but thinking we may upgrade that to hydro sometime soon.

if you find one in good condition with PTO winch that works grab it up.


----------



## motoroilmccall

I've always been a Dodge man, but I wouldn't mind having one of these.

http://buffalo.craigslist.org/grd/1047044955.html


----------



## bonnieville

Those are awesome machines. You can get attachments to do just about anything with them. I guy down the road from me used to import/export them. A few guys in the neighborhood have them.


----------



## treetoad

i got a few 70?'s pw

74 w200 werk truck (360 t18 divorced 203

76 w200 (built mut this one is)werk truck-383 bored .60 rv cam steel crank domed pistons bendix heads, t18, np205

78 w150 mudder 10'' lift 33 1250 360 727 np208

'76





'78





no pic of the 74 yet


----------



## Guido Salvage

I had a 1972 W-300 with a 9' bed and 12,000 # winch on the front, but sold it almost 30 years ago. It had a 318 with 4 speed and 16.5 tires that would last about 6,000 miles. 

I sold this 1970 W-200 about 3 years ago. It had a 413 with 4 speed and was a tough old truck. 






I currently have a 1989 W-250 with a 360 and auto that I use for plowing and wood hauling.


----------



## strad

Growing up, my favorite uncle had one. I think he got it new (mid 70s model with a V8) and he eventually gave it to his son when he bought a new 2500 gas Chevy king cab (I think 2004). the Power Wagon is still strong as ever as far as I know. Awesome truck.


----------



## Jkebxjunke

I have an '77 short bed, 318, straight shift... 4 speed, granny gear start in 2.... and did anyone else have this...?? when you went from 3rd to 4th .. if you didn't do it just right ... and even then .... " GRRRRRRRT!! 
it was my mom's .. she ordered it from the factory new... no ac, no radio ect... 
another thing.. you had to keep a spare resistor block in the glove box... because the old one would just go.. and leave you sit...


----------



## Blaszer

I have a 53 flat fender POWERWAGON....I'm half done restoring it......A buddy of mine just sold 3 of them completely restored...


----------



## sawhawg

I have 2,a '49 and a '50,and am addicted to them.Dad bought the 50 back in the 80's,I dragged it out of the woods a couple seasons ago and started a frame off restoration,prompting me to buy the 49 so I would have a parts truck.I sent the 50's engineblock out for valve job,cylinder lining(she had been bored .060 over and had worn out)and crankshaft turning.The 49's flathead still runs good,and it has a fisher plow setup that works great....but a bad frame.Figure between the 2 should be able to build one helluva truck.No need to hang a sack of balls off the backs of these rigs!


----------



## lmalterna

I HAD one a miss it. 1979, 360 intake/4 barrel carb from a 68 Roadrunner, Doug Thorley headers. 31/10.5's. That was the best "go anywhere" 4X4 I ever owned. 

It was a love hate thing. I loved the truck but hated always having to tinker with it. 10mpg but those miles could go just about anywhere. in 4 lo lock it could pull fenceposts down.

Bill


----------



## MacLaren

We had a 78 with a 318 for the longest time. That baby hauled a many a load of wood. It was a great truck. The 318 was a good motor imo


----------

